# Keeping food warm



## dvuong (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm having a party in a couple of weeks and plan on smoking some tri-tip and ribs.  I hope to have all the food done and ready about an hour before so that I can entertain people when they arrive and not be slaving in the kitchen. What's the best way to keep everything warm without overcooking and drying out?   Is it possible to have everything cut up and sliced and kept warm?


----------



## bear55 (Jul 22, 2015)

Were it I and I was going to do this I'd go ahead and pull my pork, slice my ribs put meat in a large pan cover with foil and place into a warm over perhaps 225-250.  Will be in the oven such a short period of time with the foil cover I don't think meat will dry out.

Richard

ps you can always add a bit of apple juice to pan before covering.


----------



## moloch16 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm far from an expert, but you might put the tri-tip in a cooler, maybe wrapped in a towel, and stuff the cooler with newspaper.  For the ribs, maybe put them in a warm oven and then reheat & sauce on a gas grill right before serving.  That will crisp them up too.


----------



## jcollins (Jul 23, 2015)

You can put it all in a dry cooler wrapped in foil for a few hours or your oven (that isn't running) would work too neither one of those i let rest for a long time like a butt. the TT ill rest for about 20 min under a foil tent but for ribs i just pull-slice-serve so not any experience with holding either of these for extended periods of time.


----------



## mummel (Jul 24, 2015)

Pour hot water in your cooler, close it up for about an hour.  Then when you're ready to pull, wrap your meat in foil and in 2 towels.  Toss it in the cooler.  Ive kept meat in there for 4 hours post smoke and it was still warm to hot when I opened it up.


----------



## jcollins (Jul 24, 2015)

mummel said:


> Pour hot water in your cooler, close it up for about an hour.  Then when you're ready to pull, wrap your meat in foil and in 2 towels.  Toss it in the cooler.  Ive kept meat in there for 4 hours post smoke and it was still warm to hot when I opened it up.


you probably should pour the water out before putting the meat in the cooler


----------



## mummel (Jul 24, 2015)

jcollins said:


> you probably should pour the water out before putting the meat in the cooler


HAHA of course, intuitive.  But I guess you never know!


----------



## jcollins (Jul 24, 2015)

I just try not to leave any room for misinterpretation... BUT if you had a rack to put in the cooler to keep the meat out of the water that should help even further keep it warm as long as the cooler stays stationary that is


----------

